# 1989 Travel Villa 5th Wheel



## sruoff (Aug 9, 2005)

Hello,

We just purchased a used 1989 Travel Villa 32ft 5th Wheel. It's our first. We are aware that the manufacturer is out of business. We are searching for a user's manual on the unit. Any information would be helpful. We are very pleased with it but would like a manual if possible. Does anyone know where to get one?
Thanks,

The Ruoffs


----------



## s.harrington (Aug 25, 2005)

1989 Travel Villa 5th Wheel

The appliance users manuals are available from the manufacturer of the appliance.  However, the only way to get one for the rig is to find someone with one just like yours and copy theirs.


----------



## dzirkelbach (May 18, 2009)

RE: 1989 Travel Villa 5th Wheel

We have also just purchased our first 5th wheel camper.  A 1987 Travel Villa 29FT.  We like but are also looking for manuals.  Did you ever have any luck finding them?


----------

